# Appradio 4 and Uber Partner App



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

I'm a tech geek and always looking for new gadgets. Well, I bought the Pioneer Appradio 4 and paired it with my rooted S5 and the app ARUnchained Reloaded and now I'm in tech heaven! I can access everything from the touch screen of my new car radio. This combo basically mirrors your phone onto your screen and allows the touchscreen function on your radio(AppRadio 4) to manipulate it. It also does Apple Car Play. Most wont have a need to do this since we have modern cell phones, but I just did it because I wanted to.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

How much did that set you back?


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

JohnF said:


> How much did that set you back?


More than it was truly worth.


----------



## Zee_Chacha_D (Aug 23, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> I'm a tech geek and always looking for new gadgets. Well, I bought the Pioneer Appradio 4 and paired it with my rooted S5 and the app ARUnchained Reloaded and now I'm in tech heaven! I can access everything from the touch screen of my new car radio. This combo basically mirrors your phone onto your screen and allows the touchscreen function on your radio(AppRadio 4) to manipulate it. It also does Apple Car Play. Most wont have a need to do this since we have modern cell phones, but I just did it because I wanted to.





ChicagoHeat12 said:


> I'm a tech geek and always looking for new gadgets. Well, I bought the Pioneer Appradio 4 and paired it with my rooted S5 and the app ARUnchained Reloaded and now I'm in tech heaven! I can access everything from the touch screen of my new car radio. This combo basically mirrors your phone onto your screen and allows the touchscreen function on your radio(AppRadio 4) to manipulate it. It also does Apple Car Play. Most wont have a need to do this since we have modern cell phones, but I just did it because I wanted to.


Can you operate the app from your headunit? Also does this work with iPhone too?


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Yes I can operate from head unit. Phones has to be rooted android.


----------



## Zee_Chacha_D (Aug 23, 2015)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> Yes I can operate from head unit. Phones has to be rooted android.


What about iphone?


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Android only.


----------

